# clear and amber



## blondlebanese (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a grape kush plant that is three weeks from planed harvest.  majority of the tricoms are clear a few cloudy and about five percent amber.  the fact that so many are clear when some are already amber.  should I harvest now?  I prefer noncouchlock but, whatever.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2015)

My guess is your end product will be stronger if you let it go a while longer. I understand wanting it to be an up speedy high, that is my favorite too, but if you pick it too immature it will give you a buzz for a second but not last long. Let it mature so all the lovely cannabinoids can reach their full potential. See what it looks like in a week. That is jmo.


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 30, 2015)

IMO  clear trichs are present even at Harvest.  its the Amber ones I look for. We also Harvest twice.  Take top half plant and let lower half go longer.  The lower branches will benefit from this


----------

